# The baby shooter



## Litboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello,

Here a design I just made... There will be an evolution of that for a quiet simple method of board cut.

Here's the baby shooter! (300 dpi scan)

I didn't draw the finger hole.

Why baby? Simply because I took my daughter's baby bottle as reference for the circles.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice, but why would you shoot babys?


----------



## Litboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Idea is this one:

I'm seeking an easy way to make bb (in french bb is the diminution of "bébé" = baby) or normal shooter with the most common tools anybody could have.
On of that cheap tools is a hole saw you can put on a drill machine.

I'm just seeking on how to finish the end of the shooter. Making good round end needs to be accurate with a saw (and I must admit that a coping saw is not for me). Maybe a square end with a simple saw.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Like small Shooters, very good design.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i like it but it looks almost identical to ZDP's "gamma"


----------



## Litboy (Dec 28, 2010)

The Gamma??? It is tough quiet different. No?

The Flipper looks more like the gamma.

Mine use the same "way of design" as your credit card work (with drawing circles) and way of building as your everyone design (wanted something very easy to build).
So you're more my inspiration than zdp (wich do great job!).

Anyway, I made a board cut, but decided to remove the two last angles beneath that don't provide anything.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There have been a few others recently along the same lines recently. Some are commercial, some free designs. I suppose the proliferation comes from the fact that this grip - high finger grip with a flared palm heel is so very effective that it there are so many variations on a theme.

While I am flattered by the comparison to my Gamma design, it's definitely not the Gamma. The combination of features that defines the Gamma are:


A wooden boardcut;
The overall shape that looks like the Greek letter gamma;
The side curve that fits the palm like a natural fork, similar to dgui's PFS, not the presence of a bulge _in itself_;
The signature deep plunge;
The fork shape, particularly the tips;
The Narrow shaft; and
The shape of the webb that works with the wood grain to increase strength at this critical point
So you can see this is quite different.

I think the distinctive features of this design include:


The repeated use of the same sized circle for webb, heel, shaft and finger supports;
The hole saw production method, with square edges;
Straight, ungrooved band attachment points; and
A high swell that fills the cup of the palm rather than abutting the heel of the palm.
I would love to see or read how it shoots. I think it has good potential. it it proves a good shooter, other should build this shared design to see how well the high palm swell works. I have often wondered about using a rubber ball in this position. If the production method proves easy to implement, then it could save a lot of time. Given that the circumference of two holes on each side overlap the centre-point of the other, I would consider some kind of a jig, perhaps using a second board below the work piece or whatever works.

Good work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Litboy said:


> Idea is this one:
> 
> I'm seeking an easy way to make bb (in french bb is the diminution of "bébé" = baby) or normal shooter with the most common tools anybody could have.
> On of that cheap tools is a hole saw you can put on a drill machine.
> ...


A very nice design. For the butt end you could square cut and chamfer the corners, and then round over the corners with sandpaper. see pic.


----------



## Litboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Mxred91: thank you for that idea. It is what I tough about. 
In NL language: Alles bendankt voor deze idëe. Ik heb daarover ook gedacht.









ZDP: Whoaw! What a review! I'm glared and honored of that!


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

would be a nice little pocket catty that


----------



## Southpaw LW (Jul 15, 2011)

This one looks like a very cool SS. I know this may be a bit of a tangent, but is there a good reference source in this forum for different band defile and places to procure them? I ask because I've been looking to make a little pocket SS for shooting BB's and general plinking around, but have no idea what kind of bands or pouches to use. Could anyone give me some directions for where I should look or maybe just a simple answer to this line of questioning? Thanks in advance!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ERdept said:


> Nice, but why would you shoot babys?


i dont understand either? they are stinky, but its not their fault!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

ERdept said:


> Nice, but why would you shoot babys?


I had the exact same thought, lol.


----------

